# More Stamps Farms



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgNews on Mike Stamp proceedings.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...or_22.8_million


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I would of sooner seen that all the leases were thrown out and alot of smaller farmers would have a chance to rent a little more instead of 1 guy.The guy will cherry pick threw the leases anyway just taking the best ones or he may offer them less anyway.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

This country has become a hard place for a small or medium farmer or business to do well. Stamp gambled big and lost, like many before him. As soon as the economy hiccups, it is all over when playing at the high stakes table. Can't say I would have had the guts to try what he did. Like Cy stated, it would have been nice if they just threw the leases out and others could maybe pick up some ground. Some of the lessors would likely have gotten someone else anyway if given the chance after what happened dealing with one of the uber big!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Seems this story just goes on and on.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/stamp_farms_land_equipment_to_hit_the_auction_block/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

downtownjr said:


> This country has become a hard place for a small or medium farmer or business to do well. Stamp gambled big and lost, like many before him. As soon as the economy hiccups, it is all over when playing at the high stakes table. Can't say I would have had the guts to try what he did. Like Cy stated, it would have been nice if they just threw the leases out and others could maybe pick up some ground. Some of the lessors would likely have gotten someone else anyway if given the chance after what happened dealing with one of the uber big!


I missed where he lost. What did he lose? The LLC may have went belly up, but I doubt Stamp is worse off now. What am I missing? The ones who lost are the ones he owes.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

deadmoose said:


> I missed where he lost. What did he lose? The LLC may have went belly up, but I doubt Stamp is worse off now. What am I missing? The ones who lost are the ones he owes.


He lost his House of Cards







Yea I'll bet there is a plenty of $$$ somewhere.


----------

